# Replica Bands



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey guys, I had guy told me once you can get replica bands but never looked in to, we had a community bird in SD couple weeks ago on a Ross Goose, flock of 7 came in, all 7 died, between 4 guys shooting, I won drawing straws but was wondering if there was anywhere where you could replica bands and certificates for my other hunting partneres, i see on ebay time to time they enter your name in a certicafe even if you didnt even shoot it, anyone hear about this before? Thanks!


----------



## Goosewhisperer26 (Mar 16, 2007)

I have never really heard of it but wouldnt be a bad idea because I'm dreading the day I might have to shoot hands for a band when your almost positive its yours but you have a greedy buddy..


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't think I'd want a replica of anything to do with hunting (especially a band.) A replica wouldn't have "ANY" meaning to me b/c it hasn't been there, done that like the original. 
People that buy bands and use them for their own benefit off ebay or wherever might as well go canned-hunting at the same time. 
uke:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah. I just couldnt wear a fake.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

If it is an uncertain kill, it should be figured out before the hunt who gets the band.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Why not after though too, IMo it doesnt matter. I lost twice this year out of 5 guys and dont really care-theres more where they came from and Im not willing to lose friendships because of a band. I am just happy someone got to enjoy it and I got to witness the bird


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Sapper's got it right. My only rule is this: If we shoot something with a band, and I don't get to take it home, I won't throw a stink as long as you let me take a crap ton of pictures with it before it gets cut off the bird and put on your lanyard.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

I would like to know also because I lost my calls and bands last year. I wanted something to replace them on my lanyard. i am still pretty pizzed about losing them.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Phil The Thrill said:


> I would like to know also because I lost my calls and bands last year. I wanted something to replace them on my lanyard. i am still pretty pizzed about losing them.


We lost 3 mallards and 1 greater band many years ago (and a few calls.) Calls can definately be replaced but bands never ever can be. The collection still isn't the same w/o them and will never be. We just cut our losses and moved on. They're just to sentimental to be able to fully replace in my mind.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

One might be able to buy a band or two from one of the places that make and supply them, but I do not know what you may have imprinted on them.

Now for the duplicate certificates, one can have that done when reporting your band online at http://www.reportband.gov/. I know you can do it at least twice, and it asked if I still needed another certificate. Exactly how many times one may do it, I am not sure of, but I would not be suprised if you could do it for as many as you need. Hope this helps.

Ima870man


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I've thought about this too before. If I shot a really good Snow, blue, Speck, Cack Band or a BIG BIG BIG Canada band (I usually shoot tiny hens) or any fully mature banded duck it is going on the wall. So basically anything banded that I shoot in November is going on the wall. Anyways I wouldn't mind putting a replica on the mount and keeping the bands on my lanyard, or vice versa.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

Im not so sure on the fake band thing either....you might as well go buy one on ebay to replace the one you shot but lost in the drawing.....who is going to know right? :roll:

my rule is.....if a band is shot out of a flock of birds and no one knows who shot it....it goes to whoever scouted the field or who's decoys we are hunting over.....unless of course its a single or a pair and only two people shot then they should know which one they shot...... but if you did all the work scouting and most of its your money in the spread...my conclusion is no one would have been out there to shoot it without all of your stuff so they dont deserve the band.....

i may just say this because i have the truck and trailer and i do most of the scouting....but i think its fair..... i did all the work... its only happend once and i was dreeding the day it was going to happen......3 hunters were on there fist hunt so this one was an easy one....the new guys ON THEIR FIRST HUNT...thought they deserved it ....probably not


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Western Dakota Waterfowl, is that neck collared canada still up at Canyon Lake Park?


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

www.nationalband.com

you can get several different sizes, colors and what ever you want on them


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey, those are pretty cool. I think I'm gonna get 100 of them with "Hoser" stamped on each one. Each time I drive by one of my hunting buddies I'll throw one out the window at him :lol:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I guess I'll know where to look when it's time for an engagement ring somewhere down the road!


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

What bugs me now is when I was young (way before 1-800 numbers were on the bands) I actually flatened them out and mailed them to Maryland! I wouldnt mind adding those to my lanyard now.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm pretty sure you have to have a permit to do this, but I was wondering if you guys would ever band ducks or geese. My grandma stays at a Nursing home and in the small courtyards between buildings some mallards always nest (really safe spot) I've always thought it would be cool to band the ducks and see how many come back to the same spot, or see where the ducks go to in the south.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah, you need a permit. But I've always wanted to do the same thing. We used to raise about 30 wild mallards on our farm. Some would stay, some would leave. It all depended on if we kept feeding them. I always wanted to know where the ones that left went to. And wondered if any that we never actually raised had joined the flock.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Dive, me and you need to get lives


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

No kidding dude. I've been trying to get my homework done since noon. It's 12:06 and I'm maybe half way done. I've written 5 times more on this site than I needed to for English. Maybe if my teacher wasn't such a.... yeah. But I'm gonna have to get back at it so I can go to sleep.... Just wait for some big post from me about hunting ethics or robo ducks within about 20 minutes. I know it'll happen.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

negoosebuster....yes i still see him every once in ahwile.....i have hunted fileds that ive seen him in the day before with no avail ....i will get him one day!!!

I have shot a bunch of his buddies though...just a matter of time before he gets his....havent seen him fly over the spread yet....next season

Hey i still hunt around the Fremont and Lincoln when i go back home to visit parents(where i grew up hunting)


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Just decided Bandman needs one too.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I think you may be right my friend. It's definately going to be time to get in the dekes by the end of the week. 
:beer:
(hmmmm.....look who's back at 3 in the a.m. hahaha!) You better have that homework done young man or you're gonna get a whoopin'. :******:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Ah what the hell. Busted me on the open forum I'm guessing? Fiiine. I'll go to bed


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Western Dak. Hunter-I'll be in rapid for easter, my grandparents live up there. They live right by the lake so I'll check him out again. Did you ever shoot or get a look at that single juvy snow that was there this winter? I'm guessing you hunt out in rapid valley?


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

yes i saw the juvey a few times actually at one point there were 3, they started using a field that i couldnt hunt right off the interstate......was really surprised to see him there....although Orman dam up north held a few snows during the spring which is mainly where i hunt...if it warms up a little i may do some fishing....i will be the one blowing the goose call if you make it around the area


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey guys I looked into it, www.nationalband.com, thats where you can get the replicated band (s).
I sent them an email and here was my response:

Adam,

To replicate these bands, we need a copy of the Certificate of 
Appreciation from the USGS. Each band is priced at $50.00 each plus 
shipping.

Linda

Hope this helps for any inquiring minds. :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Top Flight Waterfowling said:


> Hey guys I looked into it, www.nationalband.com, thats where you can get the replicated band (s).
> I sent them an email and here was my response:
> 
> Adam,
> ...


I really like the sounds of that!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

50 bucks, you gotta be kidding me.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

That's not what I mean. I like the idea it makes it tougher for people to get their hands on them. (Posers, fakes) :wink:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

... That doesn't seem right. If I'm looking at the site right it looks like you should be able to get 100 of em for like 20 bucks... or am I wrong?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> ... That doesn't seem right. If I'm looking at the site right it looks like you should be able to get 100 of em for like 20 bucks... or am I wrong?


That's how I understood it when I looked. I guess I didn't look into very much b/c it doesn't really concern me. (Just take one off one of your GHG decoys, it's pretty much the same aspect!) :wink: :lol:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

If I owned any GHG decoys


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

lol, I was just talking to anyone considering it B-day boy! You better be at the Northern 2nite too!!

(I suppose I should say Happy friggen' B-day!) :beer: :bartime:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Haha, thank you. Too bad its only number 20. 364 more days and then it's gonna be all booze and hand guns... Not at the same time, but you know.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

It did suck waiting till I was 21 to try my first beer! :justanangel:


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

diver_sniper said:


> ... That doesn't seem right. If I'm looking at the site right it looks like you should be able to get 100 of em for like 20 bucks... or am I wrong?


Your right, you can, but from what I understood is to replicate a federal band, its $50 and you have to have the certificate to go with it, the same numbers imprinted on the real band will go on the replica band, the 100 bands for 20 bucks would be all assorted numbers im sure, not like it really matters, but its more of a custom thing they have to do for you and its already a federal numbered band so im sure there some law behind, thats why I think they cost 50$ per band.


----------

